# Ragin Cajuns Bermuda 2018



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

I see a lot of REALLY professional lawn progression threads. While I am learning and formulating plans, this is my exceptionally budget guided lawn renovation. Location: South Louisiana.

So without further ado...

MARCH 21, 2018:
Entire backyard tilled approximately 3-4".
Leveled with homemade drag mat (4x4 w/ chicken wire).

Scott's bermuda seed broadcasted per instructions.
Scott's Starter Fertilizer broadcasted per instructions.

Lawn was treated with non selective herbicide (round up) approximately 3 weeks prior.





March 30, 2018
Seed has begun to germinate which was stunning due to low temperatures (40-50F @ night regularly).



April 4, 2018
And my old friend purple nutsedge joins the party. (insert expletives here)





April 9, 2018
Little did he know Sedgehammer was invited too.



April 10, 2018
Nutsege sprayed.



April 18, 2018
Light application (1/2 of instructed dose) of fertilizer (Scott's Southern Lawn Food) applied. 


Much warmer temperatures and beautiful weather in the forecast. Hope to see the bermuda take off and watch the nutsedge wither.

Any criticism (constructive) is appreciated. Tips, suggestions etc. also welcome.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Do you have a reel mower? My grass seemed to respond well to being cut at day 17 after seeding. I'm sure I had higher temps during my reno than you've had especially with the crazy temps everyone has had this year. The lower temps will slow the development of the grass. You can check out the difference from the first cut then 4 days later, it still blows my mind.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice job! Looks like you'll have a fine lawn come Father's Day! And I agree on the reel mow after seeding. My first cut was with the push reel, and I used that for a few mows until I got the greens mower.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

No reel mower. Just a rotary.

Should I cut it at all?

Water daily or slack off?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Water daily, if it dries out, it dies. Keep going until you start seeing it sending out stolons, then you can back off. I was hand-watering my babies for the first 2 weeks.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree with CK. Once you got good coverage you could back off a little. What I did was take a toothpick and uproot a few seedlings and see how deep their roots were, then never let it dry out to that level.

I would wait till the seedling got bigger so you can easily see drought stress before cutting back on the water. I would only cut back on water during the weekends so I could watch for any stress throughout the day.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That is such a good idea. Dry it down when you can watch it.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

April 22, 2018



Nutsedge is showing signs of death and the patches of bermuda are getting thicker/taller. Really hope to see them start stolonzing soon. I now can say I appreciate and understand the saying "watching grass grow".


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

How long does it take for you to water that size yard with one sprinkler and get adequate water down.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

10 min. It covers the whole thing in 1 pass with coverage to spare.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

Such a beautiful sight. Thumbs up for sedgehammer. No visible damage to bermuda.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

RaginCajun said:


> Such a beautiful sight. Thumbs up for sedgehammer. No visible damage to bermuda.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

May 11th 2018
Cut today. Tending to large bare spots with Scott's EZ seed which has started to germinate even in high traffic areas. Bonus pic is from landscaping done a week prior.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

WHO DAT! Looking good!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice coverage. You now can update your grass type in your profile 

You can also address some of those broadleaves that are starting to pop up, and put down some PreM to get the rest of the summer weeds that might come along. I'd suggest Dimension (dithiopyr). It'll give you some PreM and PostM control of crabgrass.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

Yeah. I see some crab/dallisgrass creeping in. Will. Dimension be enough to kill it and prevent further growth?


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

if you ever feel like buying MSMA will make short work of those hard to kill grasses like dallisgrass, i'd be willing to split. Looking great so far


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

May 16, 2018
Torn between frustration and pride. I have growing bermuda I planted by seed but am fighting weeds left and right. Day Temps over 90 are limiting what to use and I'm so hesitant to try something that will kill the good lot of bermuda I have. Overseeing of bare spots is coming through though. So. Win?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

RaginCajun said:


> Yeah. I see some crab/dallisgrass creeping in. Will. Dimension be enough to kill it and prevent further growth?


Yes, go ahead and put it down at the label rate.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

May 19, 2018
Good lord this bermuda grows fast! Have some msma coming (thanks topcat) and will apply next week. 
Couple questions:
Its HOT (over 90) how much per 1k should I use and not cause damage to the grass?

I have a few strands of nutsedge creeping back. Will msma kill them too or can I mix sedgehammer and apply at the same time.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

That grass is looking good from seed.What city are you in?


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

Lafayette


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks like it's time for a mow. I found that when I started cutting top growth, it went lateral.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh definitely. I work shift nights so I'm going to have to wake up tomorrow and cut it real quick.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

RaginCajun said:


> Lafayette


I used to run hotshot loads through there and down to New Iberia And Houma.Your state made me a caniac lol.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I got a question. On the picture with he wood and wire. What is that and how did you make it?


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Looks like a 4x4 with chicken wire wrapped around it.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

That's exactly what that is. Poor man's leveler.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

May 30, 2018
Oh yeah, coverage baby, coverage.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

June 8, 2018
So I sprayed "Image all in one" herbicide and was shocked how much "coverage" was goose/crab grass. I think I have most of it nuked and have been raking out the dead spots as they brown and bagging the clippings. Just need to keep fertilizing, watering and I think I'll be okay.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

How about an update?


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

July 31, 2018
Long time since update. Feeling better. Getting excited about next year already.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

Still fighting a bit of nutsedge and goose grass, but I think Ill be in good shape next season with quality pre E and heavy app of sedgehammer.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I mixed some Dismiss with Celsius and sprayed on the 22nd, all my nutsedge was fried the next day, got some slight yellowing but all the rain we are getting this week has gotten my yard nice and green.


----------

